# Block Bot



## chimpburgers (Apr 21, 2016)

There's a ton of work that needed to be done this week with all the rat king threads popping up and all these new cows appearing fast. They just keep growing and growing and many potential ones are probably going to be coming from this Block Bot thing, which appears to be its own kind of rat king and something that Laurelai and his crew hate or have had some kind of infighting with. What is Block Bot and why is it so important? Our good friend and pet sperg Vordrak actually wrote a whole article about what it is and recently, it's been found that Sarah Noble, a notorious cow and major Wikipedia sperg, actually created the UK version of this thing (thanks to a discovery made in that thread by @Hellfire).

http://matthewhopkinsnews.com/?p=3100

There's a lot more on his website about Block Bot and all the drama that's been involved in that boogaloo, but I'll quote some of the best stuff.

http://matthewhopkinsnews.com/?s=BlockBot&submit=Search

What in the absolute fuck?

_In this video the Witchfinder exposes #TheBlockBot creator James Billingham, who claims to be against trolling but admits himself on his own website that he deliberately engaged in the practice. Billingham also claimed that one site he joined contained, to use his words, ‘Kiddy Porn’ and whilst he trolled them about it he did not report it. Even if the material was in fact legal these revelations reveal Billingham as a vile, morally bankrupt hypocrite._

http://matthewhopkinsnews.com/?p=1123

When I was doing some searching on M.A. Melby, who has a thread in Lolcow under the rat king tag, I came across a whole list of Block Bot admins who are involved, a lot of them are really spergy from what it looks like. It's not the same exact website that I saw the list, but this one actually has even more names to check out than that one. It's from Slymepit of all places.



> You cannot tell the source of a block, so no. Right now, you're number 2639 on the Twitter block bot's "Level 2" naughty list:http://www.theblockbot.com/sign_up/foll ... level.html
> 
> I'd suggest to block the blockbotblockers. Makes it harder for them to see your tweets and to get you suspended. Current list:
> 
> ...



I was told that Vex0rian is actually one of the major block bot spergs and I think this thread would be a good way to talk about him in some way, because he's been with this project since the very beginning and there have been Tweetsaves of some of his dumbest shit that he has said before.






Tweetsaves:

https://tweetsave.com/vex0rian

Here's Vex0rian talking with a person of interest by the name of FakeRobotGamer, who is an Alison Rapp fan and has left a lot of really crazy tweets on their profile. They look like a lot of fun to me. They are known to be the 7th most hated redditor ever.



> *Meet Anna, AKA @fakerobotgamer*
> The 7th most hated Redditor Worldwide
> 
> Let’s say you were raised in a heavily religious background, let’s say you are upset with men, scratch that, let’s say you openly state “I hate males” & you are also lesbian. Lets say that you also espouse racism and genocide. Let’s say you actively encourage people to embrace such views and you even have subreddits dedicated to such ideologies.  Let’s say that you have a well documented hateful & traceable online track record. Let’s say you apply for a job, and, when they find out about your hateful online track record they avoid hiring you (a conflict-prone person, a liability) but you try to get them fired because they are “bullying you” & you even have the gall play the victim by storify-ing them. Let’s say that the reddit poll of the “10 most hated people on Reddit” is featured on a _“little”_ high circulation site called the “daily dot”. Let’s say the idea is confirmed by the massive audience at the daily dot. Yes, it is unanimously decided you are the 7th most hated redditor worldwide.
> ...













So yeah, these are the same people that will get you suspended from Twitter if you do anything that they don't like. This is why they are so infamous on Twitter. Discuss.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 21, 2016)

The inconsistency of the application of Block Bot is something that makes it an incredible tool to use. It is basically "I don't like you so my friends can't like you" and being an admin with this tool means having power in the circles these people run in. For example @FakeRobotGirl is funny as fuck and I love their posts, but to say it is consistent to leave them unblocked but to block Lady Gaga for not being "sensitive enough" is silly as fuck.






Expect all KF twitters to eventually find their way into Block Bot.

A bit more on the tool.

You can review the entire tool here.
http://www.theblockbot.com/



Spoiler: Levels and how names are added



*Level 3:* @theblockbot #Block #Level3 please block these annoying people +nym +etc

*Level 2:* @theblockbot #Block #Level2 please block these unpleasant people +nym +etc

*Level 1:* @theblockbot #Block #Level1 please block this nasty twit +nym +nym +etc

Process for addition of new blockers: contact one of the admins and if they think you are suitable,  have a track record of proposing new blocks that are subsequently added, they will ask the other blockers. If no other blocker has an issue with this person being proposed then they’ll be added by that admin. Blockers are expected to not add any contentious blocks without either talking to other blockers on Twitter DM or ideally mentioning it on the Facebook thread about the block bot.
http://www.theblockbot.com/?page_id=2



The admins for the tool are below. If you notice we have threads on two already.
@TheBlockBot
@Xanthe_Cat
@VanguardVivian
@MAMelby


----------



## Online Violence (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm familiar with James Billingham and the forum he's talking about. It's called the Slymepit and was involved in the whole Atheist+, Freethought Blogs nonsense. Basically a bunch of internet refugees exiled for wrongthink against the holy doctrine of feminism created their own forum to talk shit about the places they were excommunicated from. Ironically (if you accept Billingham's moronic narrative) created by an actual female scientist as opposed to the humanities major dangerhairs spouting pseudo-science who think they should have all authority. Unsurprisingly the only child porn to be found was posted there by Billingham himself. He goes by the handle of Oolon on the web, apparently taken from the dragonball pig, which is appropriate given his appearance.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 21, 2016)

Online Violence said:


> I'm familiar with James Billingham and the forum he's talking about. It's called the Slymepit and was involved in the whole Atheist+, Freethought Blogs nonsense. Basically a bunch of internet refugees exiled for wrongthink against the holy doctrine of feminism created their own forum to talk shit about the places they were excommunicated from. Ironically (if you accept Billingham's moronic narrative) created by an actual female scientist as opposed to the humanities major dangerhairs spouting pseudo-science who think they should have all authority. Unsurprisingly the only child porn to be found was posted there by Billingham himself. He goes by the handle of Oolon on the web, apparently taken from the dragonball pig, which is appropriate given his appearance.


We have a Slympit thread too if you wanted to add any additional information about them.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/slymepit-breeding-ground-for-mra-neckbeards.18058/


----------



## Ohoolihan (Apr 21, 2016)

FakeRobotGamer/RobotAnna is part of the Rat King, too. It was sort of touched on in that blurb in the OP, but they were Laurelai Bailey's "even more radical" appointment for replacement mod of r/LGBT when that subreddit was starting its implosion.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ohoolihan said:


> FakeRobotGamer/RobotAnna is part of the Rat King, too. It was sort of touched on in that blurb in the OP, but they were Laurelai Bailey's "even more radical" appointment for replacement mod of r/LGBT when that subreddit was starting its implosion.


FRG is funny as hell, though.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 21, 2016)

There was a list of tweets published by "block bot" in 2013. ctrl+f "RT" and look who they are Re-Tweeting. It is like a who's who of lolcows and Rat King. Like its either people we got threads on or people we are about to have threads on.

@HereticalHomo
@stuxnetsource
@destroyed4com4t
@MAMelby
@FakeRobotGamer

http://heathen-hub.com/Last_3200_tweets_from_The_Block_Bot..html

Block Bot has been criticized for a number of reasons both based on technological and legal reasons.



Spoiler: Problems with Blockbot



Being blocked on twitter by a bot such as this can mean problems for those who are blocked because they could be investigated by twitter and possibly have their accounts suspended. Billingham aka @oolon has said that he feels that those who are Level two and three will avoid a suspension but he isn't Twitter and those promises are not based on any empirical conclusions of testing Twitter algorithms. For this reason, some people could be found to be spammers or abusive.

From Twitter in a Skeptools article:
_While manually reviewing every Tweet is not possible due to Twitter’s global reach and level of activity, we use both automated and manual systems to evaluate reports of users potentially violating our Twitter Rules. These rules explicitly bar direct, specific threats of violence against others and use of our service for unlawful purposes, for which users may be suspended when reported._

Other problems include a lack of a paper trail and not understandding what the levels mean. The below article spells this out well just go down to "The Block Bot"

https://skeptools.wordpress.com/2013/08/01/block-bot-twitter-report-abuse-ool0n-atheism-plus/



@oolon is p unstable himself and should be considered for a thread. below is an example of him being retarded on the online.






Ultimately, @oolon wants to create a nicer safer web for trannies





Mancheeze has been blocked by Block Bot



Spoiler: Articles on legal problem



http://heathen-hub.com/blog.php?b=1810
http://matthewhopkinsnews.com/?p=1193
http://doubtfulnews.com/2013/08/bbc-newsnights-trolling-fail-warning-commentary/
http://www.atheistrev.com/2013/08/bbcs-newsnight-botches-block-bot.html
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/03/20/bbc-featured-block-bot-runs-into-legal-trouble/



https://twitter.com/oolon - Protected


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 22, 2016)

Ohoolihan said:


> FakeRobotGamer/RobotAnna is part of the Rat King, too. It was sort of touched on in that blurb in the OP, but they were Laurelai Bailey's "even more radical" appointment for replacement mod of r/LGBT when that subreddit was starting its implosion.


You were completely right about that, so they get a thread now.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fakerobotgamer-robotanna.19929


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Apr 24, 2016)

Circles within circles, wheels within wheels.

One of the most vitriolic attackers of Ophelia Benson (a cow that I am watching) when she was chased off FtB for being a TERF was M.A.Melby.

Basically Melby pulled the pin on the hand grenade by asking Benson directly "do you think trans women are women?" 

The reason this is pertinent to this thread was that Benson ran to Cathy Brennan's Gender Critical facebook group and asked for support in how to (disingenuously) counter the attack and was caught doing so.






what Melby has cut off from the bottom of that post (and what I have spent the last hour unsuccessfully trying to track down) is the reason Benson is so scared of answering the question directly.

She explains that the questioner is one of the creators of the block bot and leaves unsaid what every SJW knows, that they created a monster which was going to eat them all one by one.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Nov 1, 2017)

Whatever did happen to the block bot? Big plans to improve and expand, outsource to IT professionals, but has seemed to died a natural death. Pity as I only got to a paltry level 3.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr Blobby said:


> Whatever did happen to the block bot? Big plans to improve and expand, outsource to IT professionals, but has seemed to died a natural death. Pity as I only got to a paltry level 3.


The host that is twitter is dying and so are its parasites.


----------



## trannyfucker (Oct 26, 2018)

So we have a possible duplicate.

New user claims @oolon/@jd_billingham (https://twitter.com/JD_Billingham/with_replies  http://archive.md/CU67L) is also  Kilgore Sprout @theonlysprout
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3859966/

I'm not really sure but anyway I found James' dox:

http://archive.md/bZ9Hk

112 N Acre
Longparish, Hampshire SP11 6QX, UK
07988 768293

Birthday appears to be 27th February https://twitter.com/SmallStonesTall/status/571273494660550658

I can't really see any difference between @oolon and Kilgore Sprout, but there's no smoking gun.

They do tweet each other some

https://twitter.com/TheOnlySprout/status/1017512299916136454

Note that Kilgore runs https://twitter.com/unblock_list
https://twitter.com/TheOnlySprout/status/1034443340681568256



> You are a liar Kal, I run the bot that monitors all public blocklists on Twitter - @unblocklist - so I know a bit more about this than you do.



Workplace, Intechnica: https://intechnica.com/about/our-experts/james-billingham/


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Nov 29, 2018)

Blocking the BB devs and their spies won't prevent you from getting blocked. You are just playing a game of whack-a-mole because these people use different accounts. (Their supposedly discontinued accounts, like the vex0rian one, are still online because they still use them despite what they say.)

I think a better strategy is to block the following three accounts: 

https://twitter.com/BBlevel1 

https://twitter.com/BBlevels1and2

https://twitter.com/BBlevels12and3

I haven't been able to confirm yet but these appear to be the three accounts that BB censors use to feed people directly into their BlockTogether blocklists. The theory is that by blocking these three, they can't block you because they can't feed you into their blocklists. 

If you are already blocked by the BB bunch on BlockTogether, you won't be able to see one or either one of these, depending on which level you have been blocked. If you are blocked at level three you won't be able to see either one of the three.

Another account you should block is this:

https://twitter.com/block_review

This is the account the BB censors use to decide whom to block. The reason this account is locked is to prevent you from seeing what triggered your getting blocked. 

You can also block https://twitter.com/TheBlockBot but this doesn't seem to do much. People who have ended up on a level 3 block can still visit and see https://twitter.com/TheBlockBot which is extremely deceitful and is meant to prevent you from being able to tell whether you've been blocked. 



chimpburgers said:


> I came across a whole list of Block Bot admins who are involved, a lot of them are really spergy from what it looks like. It's not the same exact website that I saw the list, but this one actually has even more names to check out than that one. It's from Slymepit of all places.



This list is old and outdated. I have made a new list based on this one, since some of these censor maintain multiple accounts. I have also highlighted the accounts that have been suspended by Twitter to show what hypocrites these self-appointed censors are that they violate the Twitter ToS themselves: 


@adrienneleigh
https://twitter.com/adrienneleigh

@amandamichelle

@anonymousveto
https://twitter.com/anonymousveto

@Ardeluxe
https://twitter.com/Ardeluxe

@Artemissian
Still active 
https://twitter.com/Artemissian

@BarbB2013
https://twitter.com/BarbB2013

@beestiel
SUSPENDED!

@bethblockbot
Still active 
https://twitter.com/bethblockbot

@boldandworthy
https://twitter.com/boldandworthy

@c_halestorm
Still active
https://twitter.com/c_halestorm

@caephyn
Still active
https://twitter.com/caephyn

@clpolk
https://twitter.com/clpolk

@cronehead
https://twitter.com/cronehead

@DigitalRaavynn
SUSPENDED!

@DivergentSwarm
Still active
https://twitter.com/DivergentSwarm

@DrJaneChi
Still active 
https://twitter.com/DrJaneChi

@EarlMoray
Still active
https://twitter.com/EarlMoray
Also still active
https://twitter.com/Moray_BB

@elsalroberts
account gone

@feministlady
https://twitter.com/feministlady

@heatherr_parker
still active
https://twitter.com/heatherr_parker

@Hyperdeath128K
https://twitter.com/Hyperdeath128K

@Iguananaut
https://twitter.com/Iguananaut

@janeavr
https://twitter.com/janeavr

@KelestiMMO
inactive account

@keyrith_
inactive account 

@Koolasuchus
https://twitter.com/Koolasuchus

@lucypaw
Still active 
https://twitter.com/lucypaw

@MAMelby
arch censor who should be blocked everywhere
https://twitter.com/MAMelby
https://www.facebook.com/marian.aanderud.1
https://www.facebook.com/marian.aanerud

@oolon
https://twitter.com/oolon
active, of course, he started all this and is still active despite what he says

@premedfeminist
https://twitter.com/premedfeminist

@raethfall
https://twitter.com/raethfall

@sarahlicity
Still active 
https://twitter.com/sarahlicity

@Shufflejoy
https://twitter.com/Shufflejoy

@SpannerDaniel
Still active
https://twitter.com/SpannerDaniel

Markus 
https://twitter.com/SwooshyCueb
Active
https://twitter.com/DampHit
https://twitter.com/ForgedScarecrow
There accounts are used by @SwooshyCueb to spy and block.


@TheAngryFanGirl
https://twitter.com/TheAngryFanGirl

@TheBlockBot
Active, meant to confuse you and prevent you from being able to tell if you are on the BlockTogether blocklists 
https://twitter.com/TheBlockBot

@unholyglee
Still active 
https://twitter.com/unholyglee

@urban_refugee
no longer active

@VanguardVivian
active

@veronicastraszh
https://twitter.com/veronicastraszh

@vex0rian (very active despite what it says about no longer being used)
https://twitter.com/vex0rian
Also uses 
https://twitter.com/vex0rian_ebooks

Other accounts used by Vex are: 
https://twitter.com/Cloudyconway
https://twitter.com/fakevexorian
still active
https://twitter.com/FuckOffEinstein

Many people are wondering who this vex0rian person is, so here are some pointers to help you along: 

The vex0rian Twitter account was registered in 2011 but it seems to first actually become active online around 2014 during GG. That when people begin retweeting and mentioning vex0rian's tweets

https://www.themarysue.com/twitter-users-mad-about-gamergate-block-bots/

This guy called Isaac was posting many of vex0rian's tweets on Facebook in 2015, 2016 and 2017: 
https://www.facebook.com/isaac32767/posts/10153655826338523 
https://www.facebook.com/isaac32767/posts/10153989458053523 
https://www.facebook.com/isaac32767/posts/10153809717333523 
Isaac Rabinovitch apparently knows vex0rian personally because he seems to know that it's a woman (could be a trannie though, you never know with these assholes):  
https://www.facebook.com/isaac32767/posts/10155562065878523 

Isaac also retweeted @vex0rian's other account @vex0rian_ebooks as far back as 2015 https://www.facebook.com/isaac32767/posts/10153643451238523

https://twitter.com/isaac32767/status/1002000962867879938

I found one 2014 tweet from vex0rian on Facebook by someone named Hal King

https://www.facebook.com/hckhckhck/posts/10203678647640421

Vex has a patreon account where they do not mention working for BB cos who wants to fund a censor: 
https://www.patreon.com/vexorian

@vivianblockbot
SUSPENDED!

@vivianbotbackup
https://twitter.com/vivianbotbackup

@Xanthe_Cat
still active
https://twitter.com/Xanthe_Cat

@xanthine
https://twitter.com/xanthine

@zoeimogen
https://twitter.com/zoeimogen

Not yet on the previous list, added by me: 

https://twitter.com/Nechoic 

https://twitter.com/Qiro_ b

https://twitter.com/suchnerve
https://www.patreon.com/suchnerve

https://twitter.com/unixronin
https://www.facebook.com/erik.fichtner

https://twitter.com/mlubert

Mx. Amadi
https://twitter.com/amaditalks

https://twitter.com/00bloblo

https://twitter.com/InSpiteOfTrump

https://twitter.com/pedantka

https://twitter.com/freebsdgirl 
aka https://twitter.com/randileeharper 
aka https://twitter.com/grandma_kj

Lynn Cyrin Conway 
https://twitter.com/lynncyrin
https://www.facebook.com/lynncyrin
Also block all of her other accounts: 
https://twitter.com/lynncyrin_null 
https://twitter.com/lynncyrin 

And her side-project accounts:

https://twitter.com/CollectQT
https://twitter.com/QT_Toys
https://twitter.com/textio 
https://twitter.com/WSCseattle

Jacob who runs Block Together. 
https://twitter.com/j4cob

Jacob is a censor who thinks that having an appeals process (like Twitter has, the very platform this hypocrite is using right now) is "boundary violating": "I've thought a bunch about building appeals into Block Together. Worried it would encourage boundary violating."

Jacob was in touch with James, Olivia and Vex on Twitter as far back as 2014
https://twitter.com/j4cob/status/529785419282382850

Jacob was in touch with Vex and other BB devs like Lynn Cyrinn throughout 2014 
https://twitter.com/search?q=@j4cob, @vex0rian&src=typed_query

BB dev Lynn Cyrinn was tweeting & communicating closely with Vex throughout 2015, starting in the summer of 2014. They stopped tweeting at eachother in the winter of 2016.
https://twitter.com/search?q=@lynncyrin, @vex0rian&src=typed_query

BB dev Lynn Cyrinn has been communicating with Jacob since 2014 
using both her @lynncyrin_null account and her main @lynncyrin account 
https://twitter.com/search?q=@isaac32767, @vex0rian&src=typed_query


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jan 10, 2020)

Guys, it has come to my attention that the Twitter blacklisters have become aware of the fact that I've listed their accounts here to stop them from blocking people, so over the winter they have created a whole new slew of block accounts that they use to feed people into their BlockTogether collective censorlists. 

This means that pre-emptively blocking the accounts I've listed here does appear to actually work. If you block them first, it will prevent them from adding you to a blocklist. 

The new accounts to block are the following:

https://twitter.com/ashleyjaycooper (the operator of TERFblocklist)





						GabhalBlocker (@GowlBlocker) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from GabhalBlocker (@GowlBlocker). Blocklist for any or all of the following: racism, bigotry, xenophobia, far-right, anti-LGBTQ, anti-choice, misogyny. Blocking myriad gowls! DMs open 💌. Ireland




					twitter.com
				








						Harassment Block List (@BlockHarassers) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Harassment Block List (@BlockHarassers). This is a block list to block harassers. Message me if you have any info on people harassing(ex. sexism, ableism, homomisia, transmisia, etc.) you or others




					twitter.com
				








						ADWBlocklist (@ADWBlocklist) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from ADWBlocklist (@ADWBlocklist). Click the link below if you’d like to block the Autistic Dark Web and others who abuse autists




					twitter.com
				








						Abusive Truscum Blocklist (@TruscumBlock) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Abusive Truscum Blocklist (@TruscumBlock). We block truscum who harass, attack, & abuse others. DM us with suggestions.   Link below to subscribe to the list




					twitter.com
				








						Wooloo's Aphobe Blocklist (@AphobiaBlocker) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Wooloo's Aphobe Blocklist (@AphobiaBlocker). This is the aphobe blocklist. Admins: 1) Kevin he/him -☀️ 2) GJ they/he -🆔 3) Skye she/her -💜 4) Nerve they/them -🐕‍🦺 5) Ed he/they -🌷. Inclusionville




					twitter.com
				



Also block https://twitter.com/midoriya_shouto
and https://twitter.com/mylittleyuri the account of the operator of AphobiaBlocker 





						Terf Turfer (@TTurfer) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Terf Turfer (@TTurfer). Helping you block TERF infestations. TERF/Troll BlockTogether blocklist at https://t.co/9HMqOuq9wc




					twitter.com
				




These were all created in the past couple of months.  

I am guessing that they created TTurfer because feminists on Twitter learned about the TERF blocklists and started blocking them pre-emptively, so they had to create this new list. This is another indication that pre-emptively blocking these accounts that are used to run collective blacklists actually works. 

If you look at TTurfer and BlockHarassers, you will see that these two accounts have very likely been made by the same person. They have a similar layout and they both have the pinned tweet at the very top asking snitches to submit victims to them via DM. 

Use these two as a template to recognize similar ones and please add to this update if you've come across any.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 24, 2020)

> Who created Blockbot? Trans allies. The people who were staffed to moderate it? Trans allies.


----------



## Baguette Child (Jun 24, 2020)

> Who created Blockbot? Gutless faggots. The people who were staffed to moderate it? Gutless faggots.



I fixed that for them to improve accuracy. Blockbot is possibly the lamest thing to happen to twitter, an already pretty fucking lame platform. If they aren't comfortable with the general public being able to respond to their words, why would they post them to a place billed as a space for public discussion?

It takes a supremely special level of faggotry and autism to spend time writing a bot to automate the blocking of people who they've never even personally interacted with just on the whims of other strangers.

EDIT: Also, lmao



Nykysnottrans said:


> Abusive Truscum Blocklist (@TruscumBlock) | Twitter  The latest Tweets from Abusive Truscum Blocklist (@TruscumBlock). We block truscum who harass, attack, & abuse others. DM us with suggestions. Link below to subscribe to the list  twitter.com


----------

